# So I have a runt...



## 2Dog (Dec 26, 2009)

I germed two seedlings for a friend. 2 look great ready to go into soil..the third is tiny..very tiny hope you can see it in the pic little white/green round thing to the left oF the big ones..It did pop it's shell but hasnt grown..or died either. Do you guys thinK I should keep germinating it or plant it along with the others? Thanks for looking.


----------



## gmo (Dec 26, 2009)

Only if ya have the room and keeping the "numbers" in check is not a problem.  If you are only allowed X amount of plants then I wouldn't waste any time on the little one.

Edit :  I think I misread your post 2dog.  If you are set on keeping it then I would just toss it in soil and forget about it.  Maybe it'll turn out beautiful, who knows?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 26, 2009)

I have the room...so hard for me to give up on it..hmmm... would you if keeping it germ it longer or plant it?


----------



## gmo (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd plant it and give it a week or 2 and see what happens if ya got the patience.  It could turn out that it speeds up and outgrows the others.  Most likely though, you will notice that it is a slow grower and more picky about it's environment then it's brothers and sisters.  Only one way to find out though....


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

Put it in the dirt. Make sure she's covered so she can green up.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

ok going to go plant the babies right now...whew it is cold out too glad I have the sun room.. thanks guys, as always I appreciate it.


----------



## Alistair (Dec 27, 2009)

The tap roots on those two seem really long.  How long are they?  They can get too long too.  When you let those get long like that, do they pop once they're planted?  I'm just curious.  As for those seeds that start and then seem to stop, I've found that they're usually duds.  If you have nothing lose, then go ahead and try it.  Good luck.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

pop? the seed case is off..they get planted root down top out. grow out fine I will post some pics later the two big ones are already looking great! they went a bit long due to the holidays.


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

Did the runt make it 2dog?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

I will take pics later when the lights are on chef. IDK about the runt..we shal see..remember it took violet a month and I have never seen a denser plant than she..true indica!


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

Noo doubt! Hope she made it!


----------



## Alistair (Dec 27, 2009)

2Dog, "pop" meant break the surface of the soil.  Apparently they did; hopefully the runt will too.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

alis..I always plant them above the surface. they never pop for me lol I make em big and plant the root. no waiting that way. I did plant the runt lower so in this case we shal hope she pops.   thanks man.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

here they are!

I will add more dirt tonight..


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

Alright! Got a start, pulling fer the runt to pull through. Good job 2dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

another picture after I added more dirt ..


----------



## Alistair (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay, I see now.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

I hate not being able to see whats happening under the dirt..


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

Real easy 2dog, do the doggie thing, get that nose in there and sniff around....um ......maybe just wait a day or two. I think i  need some sleep.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

night chef I need to go soon too...get my very important beauty sleep..


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

Well i need to get sleep, to late fer that beauty part fer me! Ltr.


----------

